# Sheeting - best sealant.



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm looking for some recommendations for a sealant that sheets really well. Had a look on the search but most of the threads seem to be quite old now and I'm sure things have moved on. Durability would also be a bonus but not essential. 

Ideas?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Auto Finesse Tough Coat. Durability is decent although not amazing, but sheeting is really good. Use Auto Finesse Tough Prep to clean your paint before hand, and apply two coats for the best durability.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Fusso - knocks all sealants for beading and sheeting out the water. 

A close second would be Sonax Polymer Netshield


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Sonax pns all the way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Menzerna Powerlock is a good sheeter, a dream to apply with a stunning finish. 

Gonz.


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Why do you like sheeting as apposed to beading? As stated, tough coat sheets well. 2 coats required. 1 coat just doesn't seem to last at all in my experience.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wowo's Crystal Sealant for me at, more of a coating/Sealant hybrid that just a run of the mill LSP, but it hates water, really hates it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

rik220 said:


> Why do you like sheeting as apposed to beading? As stated, tough coat sheets well. 2 coats required. 1 coat just doesn't seem to last at all in my experience.


I find sheeting more practical as it keeps the paint cleaner, you can find that beads dry on the surface and leave water marks.

Gonz.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I find the areas where the beads dry to leave dust marks( comes off realy easy) it's like there's sand in the rain.considering just using a sealant fir winter

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

rik220 said:


> Why do you like sheeting as apposed to beading? As stated, tough coat sheets well. 2 coats required. 1 coat just doesn't seem to last at all in my experience.


At the time I was looking for a winter sealant on a black car and beading just leads to more dirt being left on the paint.


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Rupes P808


----------

